# What Tracks are These?



## CAExpat

Came across these while walking the property, any ideas?


----------



## AF CYN

Badger maybe? Can't see them very well other than what appear to be long claw marks.


----------



## johnnycake

Definitely a cool pic, and depending on where you are talking this might not be such a crazy guess, but the way these tracks swish around remind me of wolverine tracks. Badger tracks seem more waddled and in two lines left/right.


----------



## Idratherbehunting

I'm having a hard time telling for sure. Does it look like the claws/toes/feet are pointing to the bottom of the picture or the top. My initial thought was bottom, and the scuffs above the track impression was made by hairs or other things from the back of the leg. However, I can see the three distinct lines on the left set of tracks (looking at the picture) and that could be claw marks coming out. Other thoughts?

I agree, I would think a badger would be spaced a little more apart and have two distinct rows of tracks.


----------



## Kevin D

The pigeon toed walk is a classic badger. Keep following it and you'd have found dirt mounds.


----------



## CAExpat

That's interesting because the first thing I thought too was badger but wasn't sure if they truly exist out here. I did see one belly up on the side of the road though, I thought I had just been driving too long. This is up in the Monte Cristo area outside of Morgan. 

The road the tracks are on are parallel with a little creek, the tracks go for about 100 yards up the road from the creek bottom and dive off towards the creek. Definitely putting a camera on that road this spring, now i'm curious what's crawling around.


----------



## CAExpat

One other thing was there was no distinct pad marks. At the time the pictures looked pretty good, in hindsight they're lacking a bit. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Christine

My first guess would be porcupine.


----------



## DallanC

Porcupine's drag their tail in snow. I vote badger too.


-DallanC


----------



## deljoshua

That is definitely a comodo dragon!


----------



## sawsman

Chupacabra/badger mix.


.


----------



## LostLouisianian

ET phone home


----------



## american_jackal

I have called in badger while calling coyotes near Morgan before. I believe these tracks belong to a badger


----------



## CAExpat

> I believe these tracks belong to a badger


Awesome! I'm going to go put some more cameras up probably next weekend, I'll put one where I saw the tracks and see what turns up. I take it they don't move around too much?


----------



## pollo70

Chupacabra! Lol..


----------

